# Muy grande caida de voltaje en fuente



## juangglam (Ago 27, 2007)

Tengo una fuente reguladora de voltaje de 0 a 30 v, y la salida me da bien, pero cuando la voy a probar con una resistencia de carga de 8 ohm, se me cae mas de la mitad del voltaje, me guatria que me ayudaran a solucionar este problema....
gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Tienes 3,75 A de consumo a 30 VCC de salida de tu fuente, ¿ Tu circuito lo soporta ?


----------



## juangglam (Ago 27, 2007)

pues la verdad, monte la fuente que sugirieron en uno de los temas del foro, y la salida me da bien, pero la prueba con la resistencia de carga hace que el voltaje me pase de 30 VCC a 12 VCC aproximadamente. 
adjunto el gráfico de la fuente


----------



## juangglam (Ago 27, 2007)

esta es la fuente que monté


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Si mi algebra no se equivoca 3,75 A son mas que 2 A, o sea tu fuente puede estar limitando la corriente y por eso se reduce tu voltaje.

Prueba ajustar la fuente a 10 VCC y conecta tu carga de 8 Oms (Eso te dara 1,25 A de consumo), si asi la tension NO se reduce quiere decir que tu fuente funciona bien.

Otra duda, de donde sacaste una resistencia de 8 Oms ?


----------



## juangglam (Ago 27, 2007)

La resistencia de 8 ohms en una resistencia de carga, ese tipo de resistencias grandes de cerámica que se regulan


----------



## juangglam (Ago 27, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo:
Al probar con una salida de 15 VCC, se caen 7 VCC, con eso supongo que mi fuente funciona adecuadamente, cuál sería su opinión?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Si tienes un multimetro mide la tension entre las puntas de R5 si es 1 VCC o mas quiere decir que estas tomando mas corriente que la que tu circuito soporta.


----------



## juangglam (Ago 27, 2007)

Sí, el voltaje en R5 da menos de 1 VCC, pero una persona que me estuvo ayudando me dijo que el error estaba entre R3 y R4, aunque el circuito esta bien montado, en la prueba hay una caída muy grande de voltaje. 
Quien que me dijo esto, probó cmabiando los valores de las resistencias (R3 y R4) y puso otras resistencias en serie con éstas mismas (R3 y R4) y la caída de voltaje disminuyó, pero todavía se caía mas de 1 VCC, y como máximo según tengo entendido se deben caer 0,2 VCC.
Gracias por la atención (Y)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Intenta reemplazarlas por 100 Oms o pon en paralelo otra de 220 Oms


----------



## linpark03 (Ago 27, 2007)

hola fogonazo soy el compañero de juan y al colocar la resistencia de 220 ohmios la caida disminuye pero todavia es mucho.........mmmm donde podriamos buscar un calculo similar a esta fuente conoces alguna pagina??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

El problema NO esta en el calculo, el problema parece estar en que el transistor de potencia Q1 y Q2 tienen poca ganancia (HFE), por lo que hay que mandar mas corriente de base mediante la resistencia R3 y R4 para que mantenga el voltaje de salida.

Prueben desconectando Q3 y Q4 que son los limitadores de corriente.

Si la tension se mantiene es un problema de ajuste, si sigue cayendo la falla esta por otro lado.


----------



## linpark03 (Ago 27, 2007)

algo parecido me respondio un estudiante q ya paso por este curso...........voy a intentar hacerlo pero simplemente desconecto Q1 y Q3 dejando en un nodo a R3, C5 y R7...............C6, R4 y R8 respectivamente???? o es necesecario que quite los condensadores C5 y C6 ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Solamente desconecta el colector de Q3 y Q4, lo demas NO lo tocas, es solamente una prueba para analizar el funcionamiento correcto.

Me supongo yo que has verificado la correcta conexión de los reguladores no ?


----------



## linpark03 (Ago 28, 2007)

no esa prueba no funciono!!!
hoy en el transcurso del dia la fuente les funciono a algunos compañeros por q solo se les caia menos  de un voltio.............lo q observe de la fuente de ellos es q cambiaron los valores de algunas resistencias por ejemplo las de 0.5 ohmios se cambiaron por unas de 0.1 ohms y las de 220ohms se cambiaron por unas de 470 ohms ........... yo hice exactamente lo mismo q ellos pero mi voltaje se cae a la mitad .....yo creo q debo encontrar los valores de las resistencias q se ajusten a mis componentes pero lo he intentado todo y no he podido....¿tienes algun metodo para encontrar las resistencias q necesito para q mantengan mi voltaje fijo y no se caiga??? muchas gracias por toda la atensión de verdad me ha servido mucho!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Bajar la R de 0,5 a 0,1 produce el mismo efecto que desconectar el colector.
Probaste medir cuanto cae el voltaje ANTES del regulador, a la salida del rectificador ?

El suicidio NO es opcion TODAVIA ! ! !


----------



## linpark03 (Ago 29, 2007)

de 29 voltios de salida se me caen alrededor de 16 voltios =(.....hice lo q me aconsejaste a la salida del rectificador el multimetro me marca 8 voltios que significa eso????............creeme q la opcion del suicidio ya esta pasando por mi cabeza!! jeje


----------



## mcrven (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola linpark03 y Fogonazo.

linpark03, si desconectas el colector de Q3, Q4 la fuente quedará sin protección. Durante unos instante, mientras tomas las medidas, eso no va a ser importante, sólo cuídate de no hacer un cortocircuito entre los terminales de salida.

Si utilizas una R de 15Ω o, dos de 8Ω en serie, que te darán 16Ω, estarás en el límite de carga previsto para la fuente.

Con esa carga, la fuente no debería tener caída de voltaje alguna. Aún con la R de 8Ω, que llevaría la carga al doble previsto, no debería haber caída apreciable. Sólo debería subir la temperatura de Q1 y/o Q3 con cierta velocidad.

Si, con Q3, Q4 desconectados y R de 15Ω, sigue cayendo la tensión, entonces lo único en que puedo pensar es que la fuente básica: Transformador y/o puente diodos, no son adecuados para la carga prevista.

El transformador debe ser capaz de suministrar una potencia de: V*I = W, o sea, 30V * 2A = 60VA (W) nominales, más previsión por pérdidas de +10%, debería ser de 66VA o, para más alivio, 70 a 75 VA.
Los transformadores que venden en tiendas de electrónica, viene con núcleos de mala calidad y se saturan con cualquier carga. Eso produce caídas de tensión muy grandes.

Deberías tratar de comprobar esto, directamente sobre el *transformador*. Para mí, [b]sospechoso Nº 1[/b].

Para eso deberías cargar el transformador directamente en sus salidas AC. Para ello puedes utilizar unos bombillos de auto de 12V/32W de un solo filamento. Uno en cada rama del secundario. Colocas el voltímetro, preferiblemente analógico,  sobre una rama y, luego, sobre la otra.  Enciendes, tomas la lectura y apagas. Cambias a la otra rama y repites.

"OJO": NO DESCONECTES LOS BOMBILLOS durante la prueba.

La tensión debería mantenerse estable, con un voltaje muy, pero muy, cercano al indicado, o sea 15VAC por rama +/- 10%.

SI ESTO NO SE CUMPLE, no busques más, sólo busca un transformador que cumpla con esta prueba.

SI SE CUMPLE, continúa.

El puente-diodos debe soportar entre 4 a 5 veces la corriente que debe entregar: si, corriente prevista = 2A, entonces el puente deberá ser de 2 * 5 = 10A.

Para probar esto, debes colocar tres bombillos de auto de 12V/32W, en serie y conectarlos entre +C1 y -C2. En estos punto deberían haber entre 39VDC y 42VDC.

Si esta prueba y la del transformador se cumplen, entonces tu problema estará entre la fuente primaria y la salida de los reguladores.

Algunos de los puntos a probar te los indicó Fogonazo también. Te sugiero que hagas las pruebas despacio, una a la vez, tomando las lecturas correspondientes y, cualquier otra duda, no dudes en consultar.

Saludos amigos. Hasta la próxima: mcrven

NO HAGAS PRUEBAS de carga sobre los 30V. Hazlas sobre cada rama individual.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Odio darle la razon a mcraven pero el analisis que hace es correcto (Ironia). Si mediste sobre el rectificador y cayo la tension tu transformador no sirve o tal vez tengas un diodo del puente abierto.


----------



## linpark03 (Ago 30, 2007)

mi profe al verme al punto de la muerte me dio plazo hasta el lunes!!! tengo tiempo!! he decidido hacer otra fuente me pueden recomendar un modelo mas sencillo q el anterior??? los requisitos q debe cumplir son: fuente regulada de 0 a minimo 12 voltios, de 2A y yaaaaaaaaa por fa mandenme el plano o algo!! gracias


----------



## mcrven (Ago 31, 2007)

¿Sencillo dices...?

   

Sólo pedir que sea de* 0* a xxxV, es toda la complicación necesaria.

La fuente que armaste, es de lo más sencillo que puedes encontrar y cumple con las exigencias del profe..

Sólo revisa con cuidado tu ensamblaje y sigue las pruebas que te indiqué.
Te aseguro que funcionará.

TOMALO CON CALMA Y SIN PRISA, que estás apurado.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## linpark03 (Sep 1, 2007)

viejo muchas gracias ya pude salir de esto!!! estuve variando las resistencias de los integrados lm317/337 y por fin funciono mi fuente....ademas teniendo en cuenta lo q me deijiste el transformador me estaba tumbando voltaje y haciendo calculos mi fuente funciono tumbando solo 0.1 v de verdad estoy feliz ........si te interesa ps mi profesor ya me evaluo y saque muy buena nota de verdad muchas gracias

att: linpark y juanglam


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Me alegra que al fin te funcionara la fuente, EXIJO saber que puntaje te dan por nuestro trabajo practico ! ! ! !

Saludos y felices amperes


----------



## mcrven (Sep 4, 2007)

Al igual que Fogonazo, me siento muy feliz de haber podido contribuir con tu éxito y que lo9s datos aportados te hayan servido para enriquecer tus conocimientos.

Saludos amigos: mcrven


----------



## juangglam (Sep 5, 2007)

uuyy si, de verdad muchas gracias, apenas hasta hoy pude abrir el foro, pero bueno, lo importante es que nos fue muy bien con el montaje y pues no mas... gracias
ahh!!, y fogonazo conformate con saber que el puntaje fue cercano a los 5/5


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2007)

Me vuelvo a alegrar y felicitaciones !!!!!

Saludos


----------



## ffiguerb (Nov 19, 2016)

linpark03 dijo:


> viejo muchas gracias ya pude salir de esto!!! estuve variando las resistencias de los integrados lm317/337 y por fin funciono mi fuente....ademas teniendo en cuenta lo q me deijiste el transformador me estaba tumbando voltaje y haciendo calculos mi fuente funciono tumbando solo 0.1 v de verdad estoy feliz ........si te interesa ps mi profesor ya me evaluo y saque muy buena nota de verdad muchas gracias
> 
> att: linpark y juanglam




sino que mi fuente es discreta debe variar de 0 a 12VDC con caida de 0.1 A nada de usar reguladores integrados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2016)

No se entiende tu consulta . . .


----------

